# Question: How long do you use high chairs...



## seoj

Realistically, how long do kids usually use a high chair. TBH- I HATE the one we have... it's Ok now (that I removed the straps and sewed up the stupid holes in the cover- which is also stupid lol)- we've been using it often since about 6mos... and LO is in it for meals and snacks, so lots of use. But if she'll be sitting in a booster soon, then I don't want to waste money on a new one... THIS is the one I want ;) Would it be worth it? 

https://us.mamasandpapas.com/en-US/product/382/juice-highchair/option/383

Note- it does convert into a toddler chair, so that is part of me reasoning for thinking it's worth the money. LOL. 

Input?


----------



## jellybean20

At about 18months started using the boaster chair on a normal dinning chair and got rid off the high chair, found my daughter eat better sat with me.


----------



## ~RedLily~

I got LO a booster seat at 13 months and she used that until she was two when I got her a little table and chairs and now she sits at the dining table.


----------



## RebeccaG

A friend's daughter is 2 and half and doesn't really use a highchair anymore. So I guess between 2 and 3 they stop using a highchair? 

We have the Ikea Antilop highchair £10 and is amazing. No padding to clean etc and it's not too big. When it gets really dirty I either take it outside and hose it down or out it in the bath and shower it! 
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00069725/

Just noticed it's gone up by £2! Still a bargain though I think :)


----------



## OmarsMum

We still use ours, it's a Graco with adjustable height. I don't think he will be out of it before he's 4. I love having him restricted in the highchair at meal times, & he didn't like his booster.


----------



## cutie4evr01

DD1 switched from high chair to booster around 17 months old, and now sits in regular chair at the table (she's pretty tall though). DD2 has been using a booster seat for a little over a month now (probably started around 14 months old), so we've given away our highchair. Personally I wouldn't spend the money on it since there are other boosters much cheaper.


----------



## supertabby

Personally I wouldn't spend the money as your lo could go into a booster seat now. We got the below infant to toddler booster seat at about 6 months to use out and about, my friend used it as her main chair at home from 6 months. You strap it to any chair and away you go, the tray is removable (we haven't the tray in months) and the height is adjustable. The padding is removable for washing but tbh we never used the cushion as the seat is nicely moulded and comfy without. And it folds flat to take away on holiday or meals out etc.

We bought ours from mothercare for £20 when they had an offer on, but I think there's loads of places you can get them globally.

https://www.kiddies-kingdom.com/hig...to-toddler-highchair-booster-seat-safari.html


----------



## RachA

We have a babydan highchair for Esther like this https://www.google.co.uk/shopping/p...3UMPqKtKWhQfqcw&ved=0CDwQ8wIwAQ#hsec:overview 

It's brilliant. It's meant to last until they are 7/8 and it converts from a traditional highchair to a high seat. Esther loves it and willingly gets in it. We plan on using it until she has grown out of it. The only reason she still has the straps on is that she is a monkey for climbing on and off if she isn't strapped in. 
Daniel though has been on a booster seat since he was about 18/24 months and has been fine.


----------



## _Vicky_

The boys were in boosters by two - soo much easier.


----------



## little_lady

We have never used a highchair. Haven't got the space to store! A booster seat is so much better.


----------



## Maggs

Next time there's a baby event on, I'm going to get a booster seat and get rid of the high chair. It's just a cheapie one from my SIL and he keeps slouching in it. He used a booster when we were at my parent's house this summer and he was only 9/10 months old and used it perfectly!


----------



## starsunshine

We're using a high chair still. I want to remove the table so ds can sit with us but oh wants to leave it as a high chair for the time being so we end up putting it on and off!!!!


----------



## vaniilla

we still use ours because he can reach the top of the dining table - it's got a setting for 36 months+ that we use but he sometimes has his lunch on his own table with a toddler chair.


forgot to add it's a bloom fresco :flower:


----------



## seoj

Thanks for all the input ladies ;) I think we'll just ride it out till she is ready for a booster- I still love using the high chair cause it's on wheels and can easily be rolled into the kitchen so she can sit and have her snacks while I cook etc... or pull it right up to the table with us for meals- and just keeps the mess a bit more confined. LOL. But if she's gonna be in a booster by 2- no sense wasting the money... too bad I didn't know then what I know now! haha.


----------



## Samiam03

I skipped the booster with my son and just put him at the table at 19 months. He is really tall for his age though.


----------



## MrsT&Ben

We stopped using a highchair at around 14 months ish. Moved in to a booster seat after that. He used that until 2 years old when we got him a little table and chairs. (We don't have room for a proper table & chairs in our house so we needed something for lo).


----------



## kimberleyrobx

My daughter is 15 month old and i just dont see the point in a 'high' chair anymore! so im buying her a table and chair set for christmas to eat her meals, and maybe even mummy and daddy can sit at the table too! our kitchen is too small for a table and chairs, so all she knows is the high chair! x


----------

